# Any good trying to contact DIAC for partner visa progress?



## libbyc (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi everyone. Hope you all are happy and healthy.

It's been a good 6 months or so since we sent off the last of our documents for our onshore partner visa application. We haven't been assigned a CO, the only reply we have received is the receipt and acknowledgement letter of our application.

I'd love to ring or email but I don't know who to contact. I assume our application is at the Melbourne office.

The reason I'm getting anxious is because my partner (the applicant) is finding it incredibly difficult to hold down a steady, full time job because of his visa status. He's sinking into a depression and I really don't know what to do 

Is it any use trying to contact someone or should we just play the waiting game? I ask because a friend of ours who applied for the same visa a while ago made a phone call and then was approved within a fortnight. 

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Libby x


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

libbyc said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you all are happy and healthy.
> 
> It's been a good 6 months or so since we sent off the last of our documents for our onshore partner visa application. We haven't been assigned a CO, the only reply we have received is the receipt and acknowledgement letter of our application.
> 
> ...


No

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry for the terse answer, contacting immigration is akin to pulling teeth. It doesn't hurt to give them a call but I wouldn't hold your breath for any satisfaction from calling them.

Kttykat


----------



## bradsterusa (Oct 24, 2012)

libbyc said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you all are happy and healthy.
> 
> It's been a good 6 months or so since we sent off the last of our documents for our onshore partner visa application. We haven't been assigned a CO, the only reply we have received is the receipt and acknowledgement letter of our application.
> 
> ...


IF you had a case officer assigned, they are pretty good at answering questions in a generic form....(Cut and Paste Form Replies)

I Have found the Americas Helpline Somewhat helpful depending on who you talk to.

As far as the generic inquiry by email to the DIAC, well they never even answered my email, so I would assume that form is useless.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

bradsterusa said:


> IF you had a case officer assigned, they are pretty good at answering questions in a generic form....(Cut and Paste Form Replies)
> 
> I Have found the Americas Helpline Somewhat helpful depending on who you talk to.
> 
> As far as the generic inquiry by email to the DIAC, well they never even answered my email, so I would assume that form is useless.


Hey bradster, did you create that table for DC applications? I assume you did, well done  it is really interesting!!!

Kttykat


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh ktty  so to the point. 

But yeah I second that: no.

It may feel like a good idea at the time but the truth is it might only frustrate you more and yet do nothing for your case.

Once you have a CO it's kinda different in my opinion, but before that you're basically on a stack and what happens if you call about that is you'll still be on that stack except they will have probably confused you about it because they're pretty good at that.


----------



## bradsterusa (Oct 24, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Hey bradster, did you create that table for DC applications? I assume you did, well done  it is really interesting!!!
> 
> Kttykat


Yeah I was bored, searching through the timeline search function, and found out it doesn't do a good job and misses some of the timelines if u enter the info in an incorrect way!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

bradsterusa said:


> Yeah I was bored, searching through the timeline search function, and found out it doesn't do a good job and misses some of the timelines if u enter the info in an incorrect way!


You should post it as a thread, I know of many of us who would love to look at a DC specific timeline.  good job!

Kttykat


----------



## bokie (Jul 11, 2013)

libbyc said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you all are happy and healthy.
> 
> It's been a good 6 months or so since we sent off the last of our documents for our onshore partner visa application. We haven't been assigned a CO, the only reply we have received is the receipt and acknowledgement letter of our application.
> 
> ...


hi libby,
you can call DIAC for an update of your application everybody is doing it anyway, i cannot give you a phone/cell number because you applied onshore you can go to the departments website, you search from the internet...



jheyremillo said:


> Hi bokie
> 
> I lodged it and receive confirmation from DIAC last april 2013. What visa did you apply? when? have you done the interview? yeah it's nice to know . wanna hear more about your application. just to ease my anxiousness even just a bit. lol





Whitney said:


> Because she is still on a temporary partner visa, her visa (and that of her dependent son) will end if your relationship breaks down. She will have to either apply for another visa on her own merits or leave Australia. And you are required by law to inform the DIAC within 28 days in that unfortunate occasion. It's a terrible situation to be in and I wish you the best of luck in resolving your issues and repairing the relationship.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Try contacting them on this link, but as our dear KK has bluntly said NO would be my answer through experience they dont like it and especially when you call them as to when the visa will be granted, just sit tight and wait, thats my advice. As for calling for an update i wouldnt even bother because you will get the same answer as every one else which is usually in the same lines as we will contact you if there are any further information required and we cannot give a specific time as to when your application will be decided upon due to the extreme amount of applications submitted. And this is a polite version of there response.

Louiseb


----------



## libbyc (Jun 23, 2012)

Been over 13 months, received email couple of months ago basically saying they'd seen our application and would contact us further once a CO had been assigned. Haven't heard anything since. Worth contacting them to ask? Or just wait.. more..


----------



## belden (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi libby,well I would just wait,I made an onshore application,received the same generic email on the 13th month,it's been 17 months as of today,I am still waiting...So just hung in there.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Libby - assuming you applied onshore? If so, 13 months is unfortunately not unusual. DIAC is quoting current waiting times for the 820 at 15-18 months.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## MrandMrs (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Brad...I so wanted to access your timeline for Washington...and it would not let me? Can you post it again for us newbies please?


----------



## buffingp (Apr 23, 2013)

MrandMrs said:


> Hi Brad...I so wanted to access your timeline for Washington...and it would not let me? Can you post it again for us newbies please?


Mr and Mrs, did you guys just apply? I sent mine in on the 29th of July and still haven't had the payment taken out or heard anything from Washington (although I know it got there because of a shipment signature.)


----------



## MrandMrs (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Buffinggp.....my timeline should be on my post..but we applied April 18th...have a CO assigned but no other word. Each day seems to be getting harder


----------



## buffingp (Apr 23, 2013)

How long did it take for them to take your payment?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Your timeline isn't showing up, MrandMrs.


----------



## MrandMrs (Jul 19, 2013)

How do I get it to show up...it was there before


----------



## MrandMrs (Jul 19, 2013)

not sure but no longer than 2 weeks....the money deducted. Trying to figure out why my timeline is not showing.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Never heard of one disappearing before... odd.

Go to the Family & Spouse Visa Timeline section...

Click "Save your Timeline." It will generate BBcode. Copy it.

Click here to edit your signature. Paste it in. Save it. 

That should do it!


----------



## MrandMrs (Jul 19, 2013)

Have saved it twice...not sure what is going on....dag nab it...


----------



## MrandMrs (Jul 19, 2013)

lmaooooooooooooo well there it is....geez. dang computer gremlins after me again it seems.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay! Glad it's returned, however magically.


----------

